# How does the timing chain touching guards sound like?



## altima96gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

I have read many people on this forum saying that earlier Nissan design has problem on the guards too close to the timing chain. The timing chain of my Altima doesn't sound right either (something rubbing or rattling). If someone can describe this kind of touching sound or even post an audio on the website, it will be very beneficial to users (though dealers may not like it).


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it sounds like a sort of rattling and scraping. the most obvious way to hear it, is to listen for it at the front of the valve cover where it covers the timing chain. its usually pretty obvious, but if youre not sure, take a wooden stick or a hollow pipe and stick it against the valve cover and stick the other end to your ear, you'll hear the noise.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is not really that the guards were too close to the chain, it is the tensioner is unable to take up any more of the chain stretch that occurs as the engine racks up more usage. It is a distinct metallic sound especially when cold at the front passenger side of the engine. If you are annoyed by it you may either take the guards off or have a new chain and guides installed.

Troy


----------

